# Letting go for the first time



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxskpb (Feb 3, 2009)

First, THANK YOU to EVERYONE who contributes to the forum. As relatively new rattie parents (sk = mama, pb = papa), we've found the information on these pages to be an invaluable resource for every concern and subject imaginable. Thank You.

Today, we had to put down our first little girl, a blue agouti, Nori, and we are absolutely heartbroken...

Seeing our sweetheart completely debilitated by a pituitary tumor was extremely painful, and to lose our first baby girl so quickly was a shock (she wasn't even a full year yet).

Harder still, mama is out of town long-term on business, so papa had to be there himself to say goodbye...

As mama, I am so so SAD and filled with guilt not being there to say "goodbye" and "I'm sorry," thinking there was something else we could've done or wishing I'd given her an extra treat or cuddle before leaving on business. 

After deciding on becoming rattie parents, we knew we would have to face the challenges, this being one of them. We just didn't know we'd have to face it so soon or in this way. And we've no one else in our close circle of friends/family who are also rattie owners; they just can't seem to understand why we grieve so deeply over "just a rat." But it's nice to know, even if virtually, there are also those out there who understand. Who knew that we'd get so attached to them so quickly...


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I too lost my first boy before a year of age. It was one of the hardest things ive had to do was to say its time. For me though, Pistachio let me know he was done fighting his illness, it was easy to see, but hard to say goodbye. He brought so much love and Joy to my life and started me down this ratty road. I fell in love with him and to this day I still miss him so so much. We do understand your pain and guilt. We know the heartbreak and we are here for support. Im so so sorry you too lost one so terribly young. I know you will find another amazing rat though (they all are  )


----------



## Coolspruce (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah I made the wonderful discovery about rats in the winter of 09, and then our first devastating loss, of our adopted older one, Rascal, in September 09. Still heartbroken, and if I didn't have 4 other perky little friends I don't know where I'd be. I guess I've learned that our ratties have to be watched closely. Their earthly lives are so short, and we are to make their time here as happy and healthful as possible. Then, if you believe, you have the other side to look forward to, with Nori watching you even now and waiting for your own arrival there. It seems our rat friends have very powerful souls. Let us hope this is true.


----------



## koomber (Oct 13, 2009)

I feel for you. My Girlfriend got me into rats, and we've lost 3 so far (2 due to old age and 1 I've posted about today).

Try not to be too upset about being away. Rats are intelligent and Nori will know she was loved and that you loved her.

My deepest sympathy. You didn't mention the others, but love them extra hard, from me and everyone else.


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Please don't fret about not being there when she left your family. She knows how much she was loved.


----------

